# Misfortune Cookies



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

*Link*



Mistress Evilynn said:


> I need some help. I'm starting to get brain fry trying to come up with ideas for misfortunes to put inside fortune cookies. I made some for our party about 5 years ago and everyone liked them so I want to make them again. Instead of making regular fortune cookies, I printed the fortunes on gold paper and wrapped the fortune around a witches finger cookie so it looked like a gold ring on the finger. Any ideas?


Here is a link with some ideas in the photos as well as in the comments at the bottom of the page 

http://foodforthethoughtless.com/2009/01/misfortune-cookies-your-fate-is-sealed/


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I think I am going to try to make some misfortune cookies this year myself. Here are some I came up with/ found around the internet.

This will soon be a learning experience. 

Tonight they come for you. 

The man in the blue shirt and khakis is watching you. 

Your problem just got bigger.

The journey of a thousand miles begins with a broken fan belt and a leaky tire. 

You will not find it.

Your sock will soon have a hole.

The fortune you seek is in another cookie.

If the cookie is unbroken you will have good luck.

You will die unless you avoid the 

You will meet a tall, dark, handsome man. He is a serial killer. 

Just because you are paranoid, doesn't mean people aren't out to get you.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

deadhouseplant said:


> I think I am going to try to make some misfortune cookies this year myself. Here are some I came up with/ found around the internet.
> 
> This will soon be a learning experience.
> 
> ...


I love all of these! I may have to make some of them too!


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a few pages I created in a business card format file to combine tempt your fate with funny fortunes. 
Im attaching as a picture but if you want the file, just ask - its easy to print


----------

